# why are some hating on schwinns and letting it be known



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 19, 2013)

Why is it that some people on here have no problem stating that they don't llike Schwinn's.... talk smack about Schwinn's when Schwinn did nothing to them....dont get....its like ford guys talking with Chevy guys I guess....all in good fun....all i know is ... if I had to run into a burning house for a rescue it would be with a good  dependable comrade....like a Schwinn....


----------



## then8j (Jun 19, 2013)

It's the same as making fun of blondes, dime a dozen, look good, ride well, but don't know your making fun of them.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2013)

then8j said:


> It's the same as making fun of blondes, dime a dozen, look good, ride well, but don't know your making fun of them.




Show me where to find 1938 super deluxe autocycles for a dime a dozen...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 19, 2013)

Perhaps it's the over abundace of 1970's ten speed that people ask a furtune for...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no bike more sexy than a 1950's SCHWINN  tank bike!!!! I LOVE Vintage Schwinns!!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> There is no bike more sexy than a 1950's SCHWINN  tank bike!!!! I LOVE Vintage Schwinns!!!




I've got several bikes from various manufacturers, and I love them all, but my 1950 Schwinn straightbar (no tank) is by far my best rider! I just like good old bikes!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2013)

All bikes are cool, but Elgins Rule!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Why are we running down this rabbit hole again? V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Why are we running down this rabbit hole again? V/r Shawn




Shawn, you must know by now that everything "runs in *cycles*"......... aaarg....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Baaddd pun Bri. I'm just say'n I'd rather see someone post pics of some cool bikes, naked pictures of their wives--oh wait I already have some of those! You get my drift----V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Baaddd pun Bri. I'm just say'n I'd rather see someone post pics of some cool bikes, naked pictures of their wives--oh wait I already have some of those! You get my drift----V/r Shawn




...yup, lyke beet'n ah dayd hawse!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 19, 2013)

I love Daytons more than any other bike! I have 9 from 1912 to 1941, but my rider is a 46 Schwinn Continental.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> There is no bike more sexy than a 1950's SCHWINN  tank bike!!!! I LOVE Vintage Schwinns!!!




I've got several bikes from various manufacturers, and I love them all, but my 1950 Schwinn straightbar (no tank) is by far my best rider! I just like good old bikes!


----------



## then8j (Jun 19, 2013)

There are sooooo many schwinns out there that even here on the cabe there are not just one, but two whole forums dedicated to schwinns, "all things schwinns" and "schwinn stingrays...."


----------



## mruiz (Jun 19, 2013)

Forget about it,     ! What do i care!     !capish!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2013)

*schwinn,elgin,western flyer,rollfast,monark,jc higgins,hawthorne,whatever.*

JUST RIDE AND ENJOY THEM.there,enough said.


----------



## spoker (Jun 19, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 19, 2013)

*id rather be riding this actually*

Im still waiting for a complete one...not a pieced together one with mixed matched parts....1938 iver Johnson...keep an eye out ladies and gents


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 19, 2013)

*other bikes id like to get....*

cool bikes


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2013)

I find it fascinating that some actually hate Schwinns,a lifeless piece of machinery.I find it much more rewarding hating people.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2013)

vincev said:


> I find it fascinating that some actually hate Schwinns,a lifeless piece of machinery.I find it much more rewarding hating people.




I agree.... How can one hate an inanimate object since one has power over such and its performance....


----------

